# 休まされた



## Pavel Bond

F:部長、どうしましょう。今日突然バイトに休まれちゃって、人が足りないんですよ。

Does the following answer sound logical?

M:どうして休まされたんですか。
But why did you let him take a leave? (as you know that we are short of people today).


----------



## nrw nrw

That answer sounds unnatural.
If you wanted to say "Why did you let him take a day off?", you would say "どうして休ませたんですか。".


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> 今日突然バイトに休まれちゃって


If the manager says どうして休ませたんですか, he wants to know why the woman let the part-time worker have a day off.
If the manager says どうして休んだんですか, he wants to know the reason why he or she didn't come to work.

It's not the case the woman positively recommended or allowed day off. The worker didn't come.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you!
But with the 休まされた, what would be the meaning of the phrase and in what situation may it be used?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

流行性結膜炎にかかったら、ヒトにうつす危険があるからとの理由で、自分は元気なのに3週間も医者から学校を休まされた。（休まさせられた）。

働き方改革を受けて、残業時間が三六協定を超えたため、上司から今月の残りの勤務日を強制的に休まされた（休まさせられた）。

＝休むようにされた、休むようにさせられた


----------



## nrw nrw

'休ませる' is a causative verb, so you have the passive voice like '休まされる'.
'休む' is an intransitive verb, so you don't have the passive voice in English, right?
But we definitely have the passive voice in Japanese, like '休まれる', even though it's an intransitive verb.
It's characteristic of Japanese language.


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 3週間も医者から学校を休まされた。（休まさせられた）。


Yes, 休まされた sounds a forcible action you've got. 休ませられた can work, too. This may be short for 休まさせられた. Complicated.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Do I understand right, that

やすませる (to allow=to force to take a leave)：どうして休ませたんですか = (mainly) why did you allow him take a leave = (depending to context) why did you force him to take a leave?

やすませられる＝やすまされる (to be forced (not "to be allowed") to take a leave)：どうして休まさせられたんですか=どうして休まされたんですか = why did you force (not "allow") him to take a leave?

And I'll be grateful if somebody can explain how to search conjugations in this dictionary.
I searched all the dictionary but can't find the button for receiving from this page:
WWWJDIC: Error exit
the conjugations of the verb:
WWWJDIC: Verb Conjugation Display


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> どうして休ませたんですか = (mainly) why did you allow him take a leave = (depending to context) why did you force him to take a leave?


Yes, I think so. If the actor did it forcibly, it is so.

Your friend is asking you, Pavel:


> どうして休まさせられたんですか=どうして休まされたんですか


Your friend knows somebody forced you to have a leave/day off. The friend wants to know why. Note that there are three people, and 'somebody' is the person who ordered you to do so.
"Why were you forced (by somebody) to take a leave?"

Visit here: Jim Breen's Japanese Page
If you search "conjugation" using Ctrl + F, you can hit four entries.
_Online Japanese verb conjugator. (Romaji only) Includes a list of Japanese verbs and example sentences. (Pity about the romaji. Also it calls the -te form "gerund".) (Webbo - Tue, 10 Mar 2009)_
This page seems to work.
Sorry I couldn't find any good solution well, either. I'm looking forward to more information.


----------



## nrw nrw

Pavel Bond said:


> And I'll be grateful if somebody can explain how to search conjugations in this dictionary.
> I searched all the dictionary but can't find the button for receiving from this page:
> WWWJDIC: Error exit
> the conjugations of the verb:
> WWWJDIC: Verb Conjugation Display



Do you mean you can't find a 'Verb Conjugations' page on WWWJDIC?
If so, try the following steps.
If not, excuse my fault. I got it wrong.

Visit WWWJDIC: Word Search

Input '休ませる' and click a search button.

You'll see the following line:
休ませる 【やすませる】 (v1) to excuse (someone); to give a holiday to; to make (someone) rest [Links]

Click '[Links]' at the far-right of the line.

You'll see 'Link Menu' at the right side.

Click 'Verb Conjugations'.

You'll get WWWJDIC: Verb Conjugation Display


----------



## Pavel Bond

frequency said:


> Your friend is asking you, Pavel:
> 
> Your friend knows somebody forced you to have a leave/day off. The friend wants to know why. Note that there are three people, and 'somebody' is the person who ordered you to do so.
> "Why were you forced (by somebody) to take a leave?"


Do I understand right that this (どうして休まさせられたんですか=どうして休まされたんですか) also can be used in the situation: My friend knows that somebody allowed me to have a leave/day off, though usually they don't allow such leaves. The friend wants to know why. "Why were you allowed(by somebody) to take a leave?"

And thank you for the conjugating page, it opens and works ok!


----------



## Pavel Bond

frequency said:


> Yes, 休まされた sounds a forcible action you've got. 休ませられた can work, too. This may be short for 休まさせられた. Complicated.


You say 休まさせられた?
Why not 休ませられた？
やすむーやすませるーやすませられるーやすませられた
Why 休ま*さ*せられた?


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> My friend knows that somebody allowed me to have a leave/day off, though usually they don't allow such leaves.


Yes okay. However, not always, 休まさせられた and the variants somewhat sound containing the meaning of "to force" to us.

I like 休ませられた, but I believe 休まさせられた wouldn't be wrong.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thanks a lot!


----------

